# Big Lots Save 20%--Coupon



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

***BUMP***

Just want everyone to see this. I used one yesterday and saved a ton on Bluckys!


----------



## apexemb (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you, I love to save money 20%

----------------------------------------------------
Halloween embroidery Designs
Halloween Embroidery Designs


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

One of the perks of the christmas bleed over is some good lighting. Hit big lots today and snagged a string of 20 battery powered LED's for $4 (-20%). I'm sure I can find a use for the red lights and black out the others easy enough.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks! I signed up for the coupons.


----------

